# Certified Worlds Oldest Dog



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder what he eats... 

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/pop...26&src=news


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

good for Otto!! Yes, they only say that he eats "good food", I wonder too what Otto's eating!

Did you see the next video about the dog fashion show in Lithuania? that was cute.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Otto doesn't look a day over 5, LOL! :biggrin: He seems very healthy for his age, hopefully he can make a new all time record.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

otto is precious, and he certainly seems like a happy little guy! 
i just bet if one of us put our mind to it, we could figure out what the old boy eats!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OK, so far, I can only find the owners referencing "good, wholesome food" and "he loves his Sunday dinners and his vegetables". But I've just found Otto is on Facebook - LOL! I'll see what I can uncover from there regarding his diet ...
I'm on a mission!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He looks very healthy & young. I would have never guessed him to be that old.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He does not look his age. Good food, hmmm.... could it be people food ?


----------

